# Egyptian Elections: An Idiot's Guide



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

The Concise Idiot?s Guide to the Egyptian Elections - News - Elections 2011 - Ahram Online

But I'm still ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

BTW Are schools opening tomorrow? I know LFC will be open, but how about other national/international schools?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

AIS will be closed Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks.
Sounds sensible. 

The lycee will be open, but I am thinking to keep the kids at home with me for tomorrow.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> The Concise Idiot?s Guide to the Egyptian Elections - News - Elections 2011 - Ahram Online
> 
> But I'm still ...


It's simple really.

You have to vote for a party and an independant.
You will get two papers to vote.

If you have no idea about the parties manifestos go to the Electionaire website Egypt Electionnaire and do the quiz and it will tell you the closest party to your ideology.

Write down the first 5 with the highest % score to your ideology on a piece of paper.

Not all parties will have candidates representing them in every district so you need to have a few to choose from running in your district. 

You then take that paper and check it against the running candidates in your voting constituency at the polling station.

On your ballot paper they will list all the ones running and you choose the one who had the highest % score in the electionaire quiz. That way you vote for the one nearest your ideology.

Then you have to choose the independant.
That is another ballot paper and it will list all the running independants who are not part of any party but running independantly.

On this paper you have to tick 2 names. One from the professional row and one from the workers and farmers row.

That way you get to choose one from each sector and it gives fair representation to both sides. It means the workers and farmers get equal seats to the professionals in the parliament.

So you have a Parliament that has a mix of parties and independants elected with workers and farmers fully represented and not just technocrats or businessmen.

If you are still not sure and want to have a fairly neutral liberal parliament making the constitiution (because this parliament is the most important as it will make the constitution!!!!!! so it is very important you vote for the future of the country.), then a wise choice would be to vote for the Naguib Saweiris party the Free Egyptians party. Many liberal Muslims are voting for this party. Saweiris is a tycoon Coptic Christian who owns Mobinil and Orascom and would be a great choice as a progressive free market economy government.

If you are religious then the MB would be the ones for you.
The MB after years of torture will turn around the country and make it stronger and independant of the West and balance out the US foreign policy which is wrecking our region and renegotiate the peace treaty with the Israelis. Our region is heading that way anyway so it is a good thing because the US support fore the zionists is unsustainable and damaging economically as well as politically and regionally. We need a strong dignified Egypt, a leader, not another US puppet state.

Who you must *not* vote for is the Salafist parties like Al Nour.

Then you will have Egyptian citizens living like they do in Saudi Arabia and war with everyone on the planet except the Taliban and US Israeli war machine ! Saudi Wahabists will be your best friend and terrorism will grow like you have never seen before all funded by Saudi oil money and US and Israeli zionists.


Make a good vote for the country and the future of Egypt. Make the right choice because this choice writes the constitution!!
:clap2:


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

This website tells you all the ex old regime remnants NOT to vote for as independants.

It's listed by governerate and you can look up all the names of the NDP members so you know who NOT to vote for running as independants in your region.

It's called Emsek Floul and in Arabic.

You might have to translate it if you dont read Arabic to know the 'bad guys' trying to get your votes and a seat in Parliament. 

???? ???? - Emsek Flol | ???? ????? ?????? ??????


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Also don't worry if you are dead.
You can still vote tomorrow. Being dead won't stop you being able to vote.
Just take your id card and tick the boxes.

:clap2:


> CAIRO: Although Egypt's Ministry of Interior and the High Electoral Committee (HEC) announced cleansing the electoral schedules from those who do not have the right to vote in the next elections, Youm7 revealed the dead still have the right to vote during the next elections.
> 
> Youm7 used the identification card number of a deceased and found out that person’s identification is allowed to vote in the next parliamentary elections. That one number was not an individual mistake since many identification numbers of the deceased can still work and still have the right to participate in the next elections, which can pave the way for election fraud.
> 
> Human rights sources said the deceased’s right to vote was one way used by Mubarak's regime to swindle the dissolved National Democratic Party (NDP) elections.


Youm7 English Edition | Electoral lists allow the dead to vote in upcoming elections


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

another vote compass: Vote Compass Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> It's simple really.
> 
> You have to vote for a party and an independant.
> You will get two papers to vote.
> ...


Hi Cathy, I wont comment on the politics, none of my business, but just a few corrections. Naguib Sawiris is involved with the Free Egyptian party and owns Mobinil and OT (Orascom telecoms) His younger brother Nassef owns OCI (Orascom Construction Industries plus other companies), and the father Onsi owns Orascom trading. The youngest brother Sameh Sawiris owns Orascom hotels and real estate (owns El Gouna) but several other hotels and developments.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Hi Cathy, I wont comment on the politics, none of my business, but just a few corrections. Naguib Sawiris is involved with the Free Egyptian party and owns Mobinil and OT (Orascom telecoms) His younger brother Nassef owns OCI (Orascom Construction Industries plus other companies), and the father Onsi owns Orascom trading. The youngest brother Sameh Sawiris owns Orascom hotels and real estate (owns El Gouna) but several other hotels and developments.


Sawiris also owns part of an italian mobile network. I think he also owns shares in some football clubs there.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Cathy, if you don't mind me asking who will you vote for?


----------



## BOOKGIRL12342002 (Nov 14, 2011)

*I am absolutely flabbergasted!*



Cairo Cathy said:


> Also don't worry if you are dead.
> You can still vote tomorrow. Being dead won't stop you being able to vote.
> Just take your id card and tick the boxes.
> 
> ...


I cannot express my astonishment at the concept of dead people voting. Yes, they too have their rights, but voting certainly isn't one of them. I am starting to see the pieces of the puzzle are slowly fitting together. 

Please everyone, stay safe.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BOOKGIRL12342002 said:


> I cannot express my astonishment at the concept of dead people voting. Yes, they too have their rights, but voting certainly isn't one of them. I am starting to see the pieces of the puzzle are slowly fitting together.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe.


"zombie" voting has happened in every previous election in Egypt. Nothing surprising there. 

I'm certain we will hear about a lot of "irregularities"


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Sawiris also owns part of an italian mobile network. I think he also owns shares in some football clubs there.


All the foreign owned telecoms are part of OT, (now majority stake owned by the Russians - Vimpel) and Mobinil is now majority owned by the French (Orange)


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Cathy, if you don't mind me asking who will you vote for?


Still undecided and I dont vote today as I am not Cairo Governerate.

Most likely it will be Free Egyptians party I vote for. I am Muslim and will probably vote for them.


I think that either the MB or the Coptic Saweiris should lead the first parliament and have the majority.

I say that because that first government has a huge task ahead and whoever wins is going to have to convince the nation that they can bring the country back from the hole it has been in for decades. They have one term to do a lot and they wioll be judged in that in the future so for me it doesn't matter which one it is.
I want to see results and growth and in a way I favour the Coptic Saweiris even though I am a Muslim because I want to see them stop crying and start working to make the country better.
The problem with that is the 'outside forces help from the USA' will will play a part in that. 
We already have a big problem with the US influence so they will have to convince the nation that their grievances are genuine and they can sort them out with the help of the people without outside interference. 

I'm not afraid of the MB because they are going to have to do the same. Work for the future so they can get re elected. If they fail then they will always be remembered for that.

My policy is very simple.

Stop the US and Israeli influence which was dominant under Mubarak.
Have a country that is independant and moral.
To show the world that we are following International laws.
Stop the Salafist-Wahabi influence from growing by education and counter the Saudi Gulf ideology.
Raise Egypt to be the greatest nation that it was and not be a puppet client state ever again for no one.
No more pharaohs.
Justice for all.
Real peace for my country and region and that can only be done with a nuclear weapon and zionist free ME.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Still undecided and I dont vote today as I am not Cairo Governerate.
> 
> Most likely it will be Free Egyptians party I vote for. I am Muslim and will probably vote for them.
> 
> ...


A very comprehensive response. i want to write a longer reply but stuck with work at the moment. The only thing I would say is that there is no point in hoping that zionism can be defeated. This will never happen. 

I think egyptian people deserve a lot and I think this country has great potential, I hope foreign powers do not hinder its progress but I worry this will happen. If they have managed to install two unelected governments in so called democratic Europe i don't think they'd be too worried of turning the egyptian tide backwards....

i would like to congratulate you on your thoughts, hopefully many other egyptian youngsters will have your same drive and spirit to channel things into positive action, unlike Mrs Aliaa Magda.....


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> A very comprehensive response. i want to write a longer reply but stuck with work at the moment. The only thing I would say is that there is no point in hoping that zionism can be defeated. This will never happen.
> 
> I think egyptian people deserve a lot and I think this country has great potential, I hope foreign powers do not hinder its progress but I worry this will happen. If they have managed to install two unelected governments in so called democratic Europe i don't think they'd be too worried of turning the egyptian tide backwards....
> 
> i would like to congratulate you on your thoughts, hopefully many other egyptian youngsters will have your same drive and spirit to channel things into positive action, unlike Mrs Aliaa Magda.....


I believe it will be defeated because in the end the world will wake up to it's lies and see it for what it is. We have to believe good will conquer evil or there is no point to living. 

Once security is fixed here I do believe we will rebound very quickly. It's all a matter of removing the old and replacing with the new. We are too big a country to fail. We know our strengths and weaknesses and we know that the West needs Egypt to be friendly to it. We have a huge young workforce, the ancient history and monuments for tourists, all year sunshine for tourists and crops and developing solar, resources like gold and gas and other minerals, the Suez canal, the Red Sea for tourists, huge army, culture that prefers peace and mediation to war and conflict, good relations with Turkey a key player in the future aned a willingness to improve ties with Iran because Iran is a major player in our region whether the West or Saudi like it or not.
Our stock market rebounds quickly and will attract a lot of investment especially from Asia which is better. The Egyptians are savers not spenders and we dont live on credit, we own what we have.We are not so materialistic. Celebrity doesn't impress us, it doesn't drive our choices of what to wear or drink or eat or drive or live that lifestyle. We are family orientated not fractured with parents living in homes. So we have plenty of good things we can develop and maintain.

We just need less interference from outside and a good government to rule for us not ruling to please outside nations.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well with 25% of the population illiterate, 40% living on a $1 a day, high unemployment, unsustainable growing population, food and water security problems, and endemic corruption at all levels, change can't come too soon.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Well with 25% of the population illiterate, 40% living on a $1 a day, high unemployment, unsustainable growing population, food and water security problems, and endemic corruption at all levels, change can't come too soon.


Looks like the Islamist and Salafist are in the lead:

Egypt heads for an Islamist government, early results show - The Globe and Mail


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Still undecided and I dont vote today as I am not Cairo Governerate.
> 
> Most likely it will be Free Egyptians party I vote for. I am Muslim and will probably vote for them.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2: 

Great plans and hopes for Egypt, and a great view of how the country should be like..................But frankly I can't even see any of this happening when people's beliefs are mentioned BEFORE their names 

Suppose you do know that already, but the word Copt means Egyptian, and that makes most of the Egyptians Copts, not just _the Coptic Saweiris_ 

Besides, if the MB gave a sh!t whatsoever about Egypt, or its people, they would at least TRY winning the elections without bribing the voters with silly stuff like food, but duh, who gives a sh!t :spit:


----------

